# what does pro-points mean in weight watchers?



## rachael22

i dont understand :shrug: i have 29 points a day but 46 pro-points please help i think im doing something wrong :nope:

also can you help me with any food recipes as im getting bored with jacket potatoe :)

for eg: what do u have for breakfast,snacks lunch etc 

thanks ladies X


----------



## flower74

I only joined WW last week so I'm no expert but you probably have 29 daily pro-points and 49 weekly pro-points(to be used to suit you throughout the week).

The WW website has various recipes and marinades for chicken etc, so far my staples have been:

Breakfast: Weetabix, Porridge
Lunch: Point Free soups, Ryvita or toast
Dinner: Chicken with veg or salad, or WW meal with veg or salad
Snacks: Fruit, WW biscuits, iced gems, yoghurts, 

And that's about it so far, not very adventurous I know!!

HTH
X


----------



## Vickie

as above really you get 29 points a day and than 49 weekly points that you can use or not use :)

For breakfast I usually eat silver dollar pancakes with turkey bacon or an egg. Lunch is generally a sandwich and a piece of fruit. Sometimes I'll snack on more fruit or carrots before dinner. Dinner is whatever I want really (chicken, potatoes, veg/pasta/fajitas/tacos etc.)


----------

